# Where to sell this ore



## redracer024 (Sep 1, 2021)

Is there any buyers online for ore? Unknown composition 39.2 pound. Or what do you think is the best route to selling this


----------



## nickvc (Sep 1, 2021)

Without assays perhaps a garden center.
You have given far too little information for us to help in any meaningful way.


----------



## rickbb (Sep 1, 2021)

Google where to get a fire assay, then after, (if), you know you actually have something worth buying, google where to sell gold bearing ore.


----------



## cosmetal (Sep 1, 2021)

If you get a professional assay done, I process gold and silver-bearing ores on a very small basis (such as you have). PM me if want more info about finding some professional assayers.

James


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 2, 2021)

That is mica schist with dark red almandine garnets. There seems to be some pyrite too based on the rust. Nice in a garden but I don't see any ore there.

The silvery shining rock is because it is full of fine mica. We got a mountain range full of this type of stone. 

Göran


----------



## Maysam (Dec 6, 2021)

g_axelsson said:


> That is mica schist with dark red almandine garnets. There seems to be some pyrite too based on the rust. Nice in a garden but I don't see any ore there.
> 
> The silvery shining rock is because it is full of fine mica. We got a mountain range full of this type of stone.
> 
> Göran


Why are you this much pessimistic? If you are professional, you must see that the stone is wet and there is no shine of mica on them!


----------



## voidforged (Dec 6, 2021)

Maysam said:


> Why are you this much pessimistic? If you are professional, you must see that the stone is wet and there is no shine of mica on them!


Better to be pessimistic than optimistic, otherwise you'll get let down 9 times out of 10. Especially with stuff like ores. But he's right, that looks like very fine mica.


----------



## orvi (Dec 7, 2021)

redracer024 said:


> Is there any buyers online for ore? Unknown composition 39.2 pound. Or what do you think is the best route to selling this


if it is of "unknown composition", how you know that it is ore ?  how you price something unknown ? where it came from ? wich type of rock/geology it belong to ?
from the pictures, it can´t be determined if they arent focused and detailed. from these photos, i have no clue. 
i know at least 20 minerals/rock types which looks exactly like this: greyish-brown rock  bit shiny, bit ugly, bit like every other rock around.
only thing that i could advice is:
ASSAY, ASSAY, ASSAY


----------



## galenrog (Dec 7, 2021)

Without an assay, it is just a rock.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks like a sample from a sheeted zone . It could have gold, but without an assay, you are pissing in the wind.


----------



## ludlow6 (Dec 9, 2021)

redracer024 said:


> Is there any buyers online for ore? Unknown composition 39.2 pound. Or what do you think is the best route to selling this


Send me a chunk of the ore and I will assay it for you.


----------



## Koinking99 (Aug 14, 2022)

Maysam said:


> Why are you this much pessimistic? If you are professional, you must see that the stone is wet and there is no shine of mica on them!


I'm with ya on the negative people. It's like a disease or something... It's on everything I read. Everyone wants to shoot someone down. And most times they are wrong and have no basis for what they say. Other than opinion. Shew! Boy are country is doomed I'm afraid


----------



## Koinking99 (Aug 14, 2022)

I've got some more myself and a meteorite.. I'd love to get rid of. Did you find a buyer for your mica?


----------



## goldshark (Aug 15, 2022)

FYI, there are realists on this forum, and a lot of talkers who cannot walk the talk.An ore is a mineral compound that can be mined, milled, and sold for a profit. If you cannot do that, it is not ore. It is a mineral of some known composition, maybe containing some PM's, but if it cannot be sold for a profit, it is not ore. The Moderators and professionals here can get frustrated with rookie claims of claiming it has Au in it, and it might, but if you don't know the difference between an ore and an unsalable mineral, but doubt the quality of knowledge on this forum, we have seen this type of behavior several times a week.I have 40 years in the mining, metals industry, and I learn a lot from these guys. One of the best lessons I have learned here is knowing when to shut the F--8* U(, and listen as well as a little humility. Listen to the right people, not the others trying to make friends like this is a Facebook site, or something.We would love to help you, but you have to also help yourself. Don't make false claims based on a feeling. This is a site of the known science of helping others refine Gold, and other precious metals, with associated processes.Before jumping on the so called pessimists for doubting you, please learn to speak our language. I hope you stay with this site long enough to gain some knowledge, and finally see what we are talking about.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 15, 2022)

Koinking99 said:


> I've got some more myself and a meteorite.. I'd love to get rid of. Did you find a buyer for your mica?


I’m not very deep into minerals, but I doubt it is a meteorite, it looks more like some kind of iron mineral with oxidised interior or similar.

The rock seem to be of iron compound too. You can see where the water has penetrated and oxidised the iron or dragged iron into the porous rock.

It would be nice if it was a meteorite though


----------



## BlackLabel (Aug 15, 2022)

Koinking99,

Would you pay for a rock because it glitters nicely?
There are a lot of minerals that look fantastic like a unicorn poo but they're good for a mineral collection only, not for getting precious metals out of it.
Judging a mineral by a photo is very difficult.

It's better to be sceptical than freaking out because you think you found a whole mountain of gold and nobody noticed this before you.
Get an proper result about the "rich ore".
If you know for sure, you are rich (not the guy who owns the mine/claim), you can think about quitting your job, leaving your wife, buying a sports car…

btw: Your meteorite could be a concretion.





Iron-oxide concretions and nodules | Some Meteorite Information | Washington University in St. Louis







sites.wustl.edu


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 15, 2022)

BlackLabel said:


> Koinking99,
> 
> Would you pay for a rock because it glitters nicely?
> There are a lot of minerals that look fantastic like a unicorn poo but they're good for a mineral collection only, not for getting precious metals out of it.
> ...


Excellent information from BlackLabel.
Thanks mate.


----------



## Koinking99 (Aug 15, 2022)

No. Your absolutely right about that. Nobody will purchase material of this nature sight unseen. Because hell...let's face it...that's the real fun of it . Pondering on something until it reveals itself as to what it is..But positive is my charge. I do a little buying here and there. If anybody needs to offload some metals. By the wzy


----------

